# The HARDtalk interview with John Key



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Did anyone watch this on the BBC in Britain, or know where I can get a copy of the full interview please? I can't watch the BBC iViewer over here.

I've seen the section where John Key answered questions about environmental issues but I'd like to watch the rest of it to see what all the fuss is about.

Thanks


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Did anyone watch this on the BBC in Britain, or know where I can get a copy of the full interview please? I can't watch the BBC iViewer over here.
> 
> I've seen the section where John Key answered questions about environmental issues but I'd like to watch the rest of it to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Darla,
Have you tried youtube or 3news.co.nz?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Not yet. There are snippets on the New Zealand Herald but I want to watch the whole thing unedited. He was talking about immigration and the challenges facing the New Zealand economy.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Not yet. There are snippets on the New Zealand Herald but I want to watch the whole thing unedited. He was talking about immigration and the challenges facing the New Zealand economy.


I have the interview playing as I type, just trying to work out how I could send it to you. Don't build your hopes up though...


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks but Kaz101 has already given me a link to it on You Tube.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I tried to watch on youtube but my download speed is so low here I gave up.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

It is worth persisting with it Anski. 

Stephen Sackur asks some pretty searching questions about a number of issues that concern New Zealand, many of them are relevant to any one thinking about emigrating there.

Definitely food for thought.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> Did anyone watch this on the BBC in Britain, or know where I can get a copy of the full interview please? I can't watch the BBC iViewer over here.
> 
> I've seen the section where John Key answered questions about environmental issues but I'd like to watch the rest of it to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Thanks


Try using Expat Shield - you'll probably be able to watch the BBC iViewer then.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> Try using Expat Shield - you'll probably be able to watch the BBC iViewer then.


Thanks I will reload Expat Shield, I had it but it slowed my computer down so much I dumped it.

Internet connection is pathetic here in the Canaries, you almost have to wind it up.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

anski said:


> Thanks I will reload Expat Shield, I had it but it slowed my computer down so much I dumped it.
> 
> Internet connection is pathetic here in the Canaries, you almost have to wind it up.


You haven't got a llittle man out the back with the peddle power yet then? lol


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> You haven't got a llittle man out the back with the peddle power yet then? lol



I had one but his legs dropped off.LOL


----------

